# Mystery Fish/ Angelfish Questions



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

While browsing some garage sales in my area I found these three fish and a small anglefish (1.5 in) in a one gallon octagonal tank made for bettas, for sale for $5, I bought these guys to place in my 55g, my question is, what kind of fish are these (yellow tipped ones) and how big do angelfish get? are they compatible with other smaller fish, these guys, zebra danios, guppies, and neons?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Angels will be fine in a 55. Big ones are about the size of your palm. Eventually, the angel will snack on guppy fry and adult neons, but you have some time before they will fit down its throat.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

How long does it take for them to get that big? And do you recognize those three little guys, I have no clue as to what they are


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'd guess a tetra, but they could be a barb or rasbora. Not one I recognize, but I'll look in a book.

Hard to see. Yellow like a lemon tetra http://www.thinkfish.co.uk/fishimages/0919_lemon_tetra.jpg , but red on the tail like a bloodfin tetra. 

Do the tails make a v like a pair of scissors?


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

angel will eventually have your guppies, have kept them with danios before and the danios were too fast lol. but as for how big it depends whether its veil tailed or no veiled, no veil about 6 inches tip of top fin and bottom, and veil can be up to 10 inches high and 12 inches long! due to the extra long fins!


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

YEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!! your a legend the ones with the black and yellow fins are wat ive got they are X-RAY TETRAS 


dude you just got the best fishg ever


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Aren't xrays see thru? And ill take a picture of the angel


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

No not a lemon tetra, they are tiny, smaller than neons, black and yellow tipped, the tails are v shaped, so a rasbora maybe?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

not completely lol


trust me i promise you thats what they are,Look up x-ray tetras on the google then compare them to yours lol ;-)


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I agree, red-tail, yellow dash


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

lol i rest my case ;-)

If i know anything in the world then its what fish they are.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks Cossie you were right, i thought they could be rasboras... oh well, so if my angel fish continues to grow will these guys become a snack for it?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

no the x-rays can grow up to 5cm and im pretty sure angels wont eat them

correct me if im wrong


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

the lady i got them from (the xrays and the angel) told me her son had the xrays for a year, theyre still about .5 inches, 2cm, and the angel she told me he got recently, its a small angel 1.5in, 5cm, How fast do angels grow?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

angels can get a 3-4 inch diameter body(not including fins) in about 1 year..however ; i would say that the fish you bought are quite stunted....but they may well start growing again when in a big tank...


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

yer the ones in my tank have stunted but some of them are samll some of them are about 4cm


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

alright, i have some time then before I have to move my danios, guppies, and small tetras out of the 55 gallon, also how many angels should I get, Ive seen answers that range from one, to groups of 4 or more


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

yer about 3-4 but tou should also buy a few more x-rays to keep them company. Maybe another 3-4-5 they only cos £1.35 here in Uk but not sure what that is in US probably no moren than $1.60


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

i had a school of albino xrays, 3-4 but when I had a columnaris infection in my tank only one of those made it, the three non albino ones are schooling with him and some black neons


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

wow you had x-rays that died lol.

What do you prefer; albino x-rays or normal x-rays???


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

I like them both, even-though the albino ones freak people out, the regular x-rays have a lot of personality for such small fish, usually cichlids or larger fish have distinguishable personalities but with my x-rays i can tell them apart. Great little fish, might move them to a five gallon once the angel gets bigger, or to my empty 30 gallon once i have some spare cash


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

bad news, I just got home to find my pleco nibbling on my deceased angel, very upset about this because I was planning on buying 3-4 more angels today


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

uh oh maybe stress


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

maybe, i dont know, i saw him this morning he seemed great, got home and found him in my plecos sucky mouth


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

I went out and got 3 small angels today, looking on craigslist for a new tank to move my smaller fish into, maybe a planted tank...


----------

